# Fancy classical lp jackets/boxes



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Textured covers
3D covers
Lame.
Gimmix/die-cut
Pop-up gatefolds



I hate opera but I keep the von Kajaran Lehar "Merry Widow" in the collection because of the red , faux-fabric box.

(I would like to show you a picture of said item here, but there are too many HURDLES to go over before that can come to pass.)


----------



## ianbowers (Mar 4, 2013)

How many classical music listeners also hate opera, and why? I cannot listen to opera and art song because the diction is so strained. However, I don't find English rock bands singing in cod American accents particularly grating. Is it a matter of conditioning in my formative years?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Why was this thread moved from classical section to non-classical?


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> Why was this thread moved from classical section to non-classical?


Sorry, I'm not quite sure how that happened. I've moved it to Classical Music Discussion".


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

In the late '50s all American EMI ("Angel") records had identical beige burlap covers with gold foil labels.

The initial run of RCA "Dynagroove" recordings had really tasteful textured covers.

Von Karajan's Die Meistersinger came in a burlap box with a gold-foiled cardstock wrapper.

Solti's Der Rosenkavalier with the embossed rose in silver foil anticipated Bernstein's several years later.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I love all the holy depictions on the covers of Masses.
As far as the opera discussion goes, I think it's just a matter of taste. It can definitely grow on you though, I would assume!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Here is one that has an interesting twist:









"there exists 2 versions of this release with the same catalog numbers and same barcode and same cover
a standard edition 2 CD Jewelcase in a cardboardslipcase slipcase
*a special edition thick cardboardbox which holds both CDs, the big booklet and a 200 piece puzzle*"


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Here is one that has an interesting twist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha! Nice.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Are we still talking about LP boxes? Does anyone remember those faux velvet sets the Met Opera came out with in the 70s and 80s? They were dust collectors of the first magnitude.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Antiquarian said:


> Are we still talking about LP boxes? Does anyone remember those faux velvet sets the Met Opera came out with in the 70s and 80s? They were dust collectors of the first magnitude.


I have a Merry Widdow ( Harwood) from DG , _satin_ cover.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

MarkW said:


> In the late '50s all American EMI ("Angel") records had identical beige burlap covers with gold foil labels.


Just this morning at the used record store I came across one of these - Katchaturian "Gayne Ballet Suite". What's the quality on those? (It's a DIME at this store. Should I risk it?)


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

I still have a box of Gieseking LPs where the front is a piece of wood veneer with branded lettering. Very stylish.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 7, 2016)

In Beethoven's bicentenary year Philips issued Eugen Jochum's symphony cycle with the Concertgebouw Orchestra in a very sturdy box. The front cover has a recessed gold-coloured medallion bearing Beethoven's face. I still have the set, a bit battered now after many travels.

Claudio Abbado and the Boston Symphony Orchestra's first recording for DG (Debussy and Ravel) was issued it in a golden box with a photo of the orchestra on the front - a bit excessive for a single LP, fine performances though.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I have to my knowledge only one die-cut CD slip-case in my classical collection - this one:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Talking about fancy.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

The Deacon said:


> Just this morning at the used record store I came across one of these - Katchaturian "Gayne Ballet Suite". What's the quality on those? (It's a DIME at this store. Should I risk it?)


Usually pretty good. I "learned" the Mahler 4 on Kletzki's performanmce from that era. EMI was a pioneering classical LP company and its engineers quickly got it.


----------

